# Hello From Brisbane Australia



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya from another brisbanite 

welcome to the forum 
where in brisbane are you?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Yay, Im a queenslander too, about 3 hrs from Brissie, in a little town called Crows Nest.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Good to have another queenslander on here. Although I'm from NSW originally so at heart I'm a NewSouthWaleian . . . . . GO THE BLUES!!!!!! Who cares if they lost the last few origins . . . .we'll get you next year! LOL


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  
Nice to meet you


----------

